# Dual Friction Sway Controls



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Are any of you running dual friction sway controls?

The only problem I have is when I get passed by van-type trucks or 18-wheelers on the interstates. I have grown to hate the white-knuckle experience of interstate driving. When a big truck (moving vans are the worst) passes me, my rig gets pushed to the right and as the truck gets up beside me, it wants to suck my rig into it.

I am running only a "right side" Husky friction sway control on my 28BHS. The Husky literature said the for trailers over 24 feet, they recommend using both right hand and left hand sway controls.

Would adding a left side sway control help the situation I mentioned earlier? When I'm cruising along on a two-lane road, there is absolutely no sway. This Outback tows beautifully. Am I waisting $90 by adding this extra peice? The dealership has it in stock and I'm trying to decide wheter or not to install it this week before a trip to Virginia Beach this weekend. I KNOW I will gets passed allot on route 64 both going and coming back home. The crazies out there like to run about 80. I can't (and won't) go that fast.

Thanks for any advice. None of the "crew" that I camp with has a second sway control, but I know I can count on you guuys to steer me in the right direction.

Sidewinder


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Sidewinder,

If you are having sway problems I would say go with a Dual Cam setup. The Reese is ~ $200, a lot more than an additional friction bar but should take care of your problems.

I still have one friction bar, been towing this way for 3 yrs and have never had a problem. I still plan on getting a Dual Cam system before taking a trip next spring to Florida.

Happy Camping!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Used one friction sway control on our 21RS and it worked pretty good. The only reason I switched to the equal-i-zer is the reese friction bar I was using kept breaking. The dealer kept replacing them but I got tired of them breaking on me. The dealer told me they've been having trouble with the reese friction bars, other brands I don't know much about.

Adding another would stiffen things up, but I like the idea of the dual cam better.

You will still get a bit of push pull with a better setup, but it shouldn't cause white knuckles. Check your wd setup to make sure it's set up properly, check air pressure and trailer loading also.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sidewinder,

I would say that if you are still getting 'white-knuckle' sway with a single friction bar, then adding a second bar is by all means appropriate, and would not consider it to be wasting $90.

To take it a step further, I would agree with the others that switching to an Equal-i-zer or Reese Dual-Cam would be your best choice. But that is significantly more money.

Whatever you do, your families safety - as well as all those around you on road - is priceless. Spend a few bucks now, and maybe save a life later.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with the others. Adding the second would not be a waste, but an upgrade to a dual cam, or an equal-i-zer might be a better choice.

Tim


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Guys,

Thanks for the replies. I really don't have enough "concern" with this to switch to a different kind of system. The problem that I have is more like being pushed side to side by the big rigs rather than a typical "sway" issue. I was just wondering if a second sway control would help the rig "duck and dive" less when the big rigs come flying by.

I think I have my WD system "tuned in" pretty good. Like I said, during normal 2-lane road driving, the trailer tows perfectly. I just have to keep one eye on the drivers side mirror all the time when I'm on the interstate. I had a moving van sneak up on me yesterday and I wasn't ready for him. My truck got pushed over to the white line. If I know they are coming, I can anticipate the steering input that will keep her straight.

I know what will solve this.....Crew Cab 4x4 short bed PSD!..............just can't afford that right now.

Thanks,

Sidewinder


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Then I would add a second. The one that gets you will be the one you did not see.

I had a truck come up FAST behind me in my lane that I never saw, He changed lanes 20 ft behind me and blew by me. When I saw him in my mirroras he changed lanes, reacting was a mild understatement. Even with the dual cam he moved me. If you are in the middle lane of a 3 lane highway, over the white line might side swipe someone else.

John


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

John,

I was in the right lane, but he did move me over a couple of feet to the white line. Trouble is, when that happens, you have to just ride it out because as the truck comes up beside me, it tends to want to "pull" my rig back over to it. An over-reaction could lead to a "sideswipe".

Is anyone using two sway controls or is the basic consesus to switch to a dual cam? If only I had joined this site before I bought my WD set-up...If only!

Sidewinder


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I didn't know you could just add a second friction sway control. On mine there is a special stub with a hole in it and only on one side. Do you have to buy a new head piece with the double stub and holes? or is there another way to mount it? Go with the dual cam it's a big difference. Kirk


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

The head piece on my WD mount has a ball mount hole on both sides. You can also buy the ball mount plate and weld it onto your existing head.

But is it worth it? That's the $90 question.

Sidewinder


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you are getting moved as a complete unit...TT and TV...you probably won't benefit from a dual friction set-up. I was contemplating the same thing when I traded up to my OB. About a month ago I pulled from PA to ME on mostly interstates and my set up got pushed around also. BUT- it moved as a single unit. It didn't try to swap ends or sway. You need to determine if its really swaying or just being moved. If the moving bothers you, switch to that new TV and get a 5er!!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

i will tell you that with my setup that i have virtually no movement or sway -- and i set the truck at 60 and semi's and their load blow past me at 75 and no sway or movement...


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have the HP dual cam setup and if I get moved at all it may only be a few inches or so. I have never had an experience where I was moved as much as you describe. If it were me I would move up to the dual cam or equalizer setup but that's just me. I camped with a friend this weekend who has a 24' TT with a Tahoe TV and no anit-sway or WD at all and he said he has no problems so it can differ from person to person. I wanted to be safe and comfortable while towing so I spent the extra money and I think it was worth it.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Sidewinder,

I get that same sensation of being sucked in and then pushed away when a big rig goes by. Like you said, no sway just moves you around. It usually only happens to me when it is a really big rig and he is haulin @$$.

Like you said keep an eye on the mirrors and you can prepare for it.

BTW- not to change the subject but I have noticed a lot of people hauling big TT's without using towing mirrors. I know they can't see behind them because you can't see their mirrors. One guy last weekend got "stuck" in the left lane on the interstate because he couldn't see on his passenger side to get back over.

He got quite a few gestures from cars as they passed by on the right!


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

I had the same issue with my 2005 30RLS. I had a single friction sway bar.

Dual Cam Sway System solved my problem


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sidewinder,

You're right. A Super Duty crew cab short bed 4X4 PSD would solve your problems. I just happen to have one in my driveway, so I know.









But a Reese dual cam should take care of them white knuckles, IMHO. For about $160 you may be able to add a dual cam to your Husky WD hitch. This is $70 more than a second friction sway control, but it should work better.

Bill


----------

